# Pray that the cap holds.......



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Today BP capped off the well in the Gulf of Mexico, please let it hold. We should know in 24 to 48 hours if it is a good solution.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sending prayers! Hope this works and oil stops gushing out.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Me too! I hope it works.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Amen to that!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Prayers here-please hold!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Just saw it on the news. Praying!!!!!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Well..they're only testing it.. BP said not to get too excited because they may have to release oil again during the testing. 

Another thing to worry about too is that while they're testing, they could blow out the sea floor by pressurizing the oil and pushing it back down the well..which could be absolutely devistating (more so than it already is) and irrepairable. ...so the prayer should be ammended to include that THAT doesn't happen..


----------

